# Good healthfood store in Rio?



## rbb_jhb

Hi all

I'm not an expat in Brazil nor will I be moving to Brazil, but I'm going to be staying in Barra da Tijuca for 7 weeks during the World Cup, working at the IBC every day, and I was wondering if there's a good health shop somewhere not too far away from where I'll be staying? I'm looking for stuff like coconut flour, ground flaxseed, psyllium husk, raw snack bars, pure protein powder (not the muscle building stuff) - that sort of thing. It seems that online stores aren't much of an option due to the language barrier, though if anyone does know of an online store that does this kind of thing, please let me know and I'll try with Google Translate.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Well Barra da Tijuca is a large place, so I don't know how close you will be to Barra Shopping?
Barra Shopping (a shopping centre/Mall) is supposed to be the largest in Latin America?
I have been there many times. You will find all you need there.
Next to it is Carrefour, a very large supermarket, that also caters to the type of customer who looks for food like you are looking for.
Enjoy Barra. It is a nice place.


----------



## rbb_jhb

AnthonyRMC said:


> Well Barra da Tijuca is a large place, so I don't know how close you will be to Barra Shopping? Barra Shopping (a shopping centre/Mall) is supposed to be the largest in Latin America? I have been there many times. You will find all you need there. Next to it is Carrefour, a very large supermarket, that also caters to the type of customer who looks for food like you are looking for.


Thanks. I've checked on the map and we're staying about 9km from Barra shopping, so that looks like a good option. Looks like I can get a bus there as well. Excellent!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

rbb_jhb said:


> Thanks. I've checked on the map and we're staying about 9km from Barra shopping, so that looks like a good option. Looks like I can get a bus there as well. Excellent!


Be carefull of buses here, - especially during the World Cup.
Might be better to just grab a few friends (taxis take 4 people generally, some take more, - the Fiat Dublo,) and go there. A bit more expensive, but MUCH safer.


----------



## rbb_jhb

AnthonyRMC said:


> Be carefull of buses here, - especially during the World Cup. Might be better to just grab a few friends (taxis take 4 people generally, some take more, - the Fiat Dublo,) and go there. A bit more expensive, but MUCH safer.


Really? It's not safe to take the bus? Even during daylight hours? When we hosted the last World Cup here in South Africa, everything was safer during that time. You don't think it'll be the same in Brazil?

I tend to enjoy doing things on my own, especially shopping, so a taxi journey of around R$20-25 is pretty hefty.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

rbb_jhb said:


> Really? It's not safe to take the bus? Even during daylight hours? When we hosted the last World Cup here in South Africa, everything was safer during that time. You don't think it'll be the same in Brazil?
> 
> I tend to enjoy doing things on my own, especially shopping, so a taxi journey of around R$20-25 is pretty hefty.


Yes, it is generally "safe" to take a bus during daylight hours.
Infact, many hotels will have a mini bus that goes to Barra Shopping. - No charge (well there is of course, included in the price of the hotel.)
I was thinking more of the 'normal' buses, that I took when I lived close by. I lived for 8 eight years in Recreio dos Bandeirantes.
I both drove and bused to Barra, often.

The best thing to do is enquire at your hotel when you get there.

I don't know how much news about Brazil you are receiving right now on TV, but the country is exploding in violence right now, due to protests against the World Cup expense.

Foreigners will not be targeted (except by the normal criminals) and Barra is OK generally.

But be carefull and have a nice stay.


----------



## pedrosimao

Search for a store called "Mundo Verde". You will find lots of stuff there.


----------

